# 888 vs 5888



## maxwell_smart007

Just wondering what the difference is between the Schmidt 888 and 5888 refills.  Is it just the metal body?  

What is the advantage of the 5888 over the 888?


----------



## PenMan1

Andrew:
I feel certain that the 5888s contain more ink. I had several complaints about the 888s (and don't even get me started in the Hauser refills) running out of ink quickly.

The 5888 IS a bigger diameter (could just be the thickness of the metal) and I have had good longevity from the 5888.

This is JUST opinion, but the ceramic ball in the 5888 seems much better to me. The 5888 medium point really puts down the ink. The 888. M and F points, not so much.


----------



## Smitty37

*The Same*

Every place that sells them seems to say they are the same refill except that one is metal and the othe plastic.  One site did say that you might do better with the 5888 if you apply a lot of pressure when you write.  Supposedly both have the same ceramic roller ball.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

The tip up to the body is the same.  The body obviously is different between plactic and metal.  There are times when the plastic flexability is either needed or is an issue.  Although no official word has been declaired by Schmidt, I would agree that the volume of ink in the 5888 is more.  They just seem to last longer.


----------

